# Hounds!



## Tashapaws (Nov 13, 2013)

I've been thinking about opening a thread like this for some time... and well, why not? 
My idea is to post pics of hounds, no matter if they are scent hounds, sight hounds or something else. If possible, post the breed or mix of your dog ^^
I'm starting... now!

Natasha (Labeled as podenco mix, suspecting GSP and Galgo in her too)
Curious fact: She has no undercoat, and I'm always forgetting to take a foto of her wearing her coat.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Gorgeous dog.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Natasha is stunning!!

Ryker the Redbone Coonhound. Love my hound baby! I know what you mean about no undercoat. I always thought dog coats were silly before him. When it gets too cold he will wear a jacket or he will shiver non stop.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Luna: Redbone Coonhound beagle mix- 12 weeks old


Ginger: Beagle Basset Mix- 6 years old


Sophie the Basenji- 6 years old Considered a scent and sight hound.


----------



## Tashapaws (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks! 

jade5280, I agree with the coats thing. And Ryker is very handsome, I love the first and fourth pics <3 What a cute face. 

Damon'sMom, Beautiful dogs, too! I didn't know basenjis were considered both sight and scent hounds. Do they excel in both, or are they like podencos, in the middle?


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Well Zoey was listed as a Plott Hound mix at the shelter and she was pulled from a rural Mississippi shelter and transported to Michigan. Now that I have gotten into dog sports I am actually starting to get more people asking if she is a Plott Hound, so that's interesting.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Tashapaws said:


> Damon'sMom, Beautiful dogs, too! I didn't know basenjis were considered both sight and scent hounds. Do they excel in both, or are they like podencos, in the middle?


Some people consider them scent other people consider them sighthounds , some say they are both. Depends on who you ask. Our girl excels at Tracking, Treeing (**** Hunting), and Lure coursing. Her daddy was a search and rescue dog with many tracking titles. Her mom on the other had did mainly lure coursing.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well Maisy is probably a Plott or Plott mix (and Zoey's twin):


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Flash born 7/12/2007 pics ranging from 1-7 yrs old


----------



## JillieBean (Oct 6, 2013)

Bruford is a hound mix, Wisdom Panel said English Foxhound, but we believe **** or Basset Hound. Love his hound traits, I think I will always want a hound mix after him!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww everyone's puppys are so freakin cute! @Fade, Flash in the pizza box! Haha


----------



## karawithasmile (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's my guy, Cooper. We believe him to be a beagle/shepherd mix. You can totally see the hound in his eyes, jowels, and the fact that he's a 55 lb snuggle bug


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Not mine but my grandpas beagle. I feel in love with him and wanted to bring him home!! He is the last beagle of my grandpas kennel. Too bad he is 5 hours away or I would have to steal him every weekend!!
The blur is my uncle's beagle puppy Molly. Again also 5 hours away it tortures me,lol. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

karawithasmile said:


> Here's my guy, Cooper. We believe him to be a beagle/shepherd mix. You can totally see the hound in his eyes, jowels, and the fact that he's a 55 lb snuggle bug


I think cooper is one of the most expressive dogs I have ever seen. How can you resist his looks?! he looks so human in a way. Hounds have those eyes. Def a hound in there  He looks smart. I wanna give him a kiss right on his snout what a cutie.


----------



## andi42 (Dec 3, 2013)

Here's my girl.. Brora, a Bavarian Mountain Hound


----------



## Tashapaws (Nov 13, 2013)

Everybody, beautiful! Loving those hound faces :3


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

My friends basset,flushy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

We think Deputy is a Lab X Catahula. Pic when he was under 5yrs old and owned by someone else. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Here's my brat, Jacoby Duke. He's a 3 year old (almost 4) Walker Coonhound / Lab mix. When we got him, we were told that he -never- bayed like a hound. Ha, yeah right...


----------



## karawithasmile (Dec 23, 2013)

Fade said:


> I think cooper is one of the most expressive dogs I have ever seen. How can you resist his looks?! he looks so human in a way. Hounds have those eyes. Def a hound in there  He looks smart. I wanna give him a kiss right on his snout what a cutie.


Awww he says "Thanks!" He really is very expressive, very soulful. And in answer to your question, I cannot resist! LOL the first time I saw his photo on PetFinder, I knew that he was one unique guy and he has certainly proven to be. Anyone that says that dogs can't feel emotions should just spend a minute looking into his eyes


----------



## karawithasmile (Dec 23, 2013)

Fade said:


> Flash born 7/12/2007 pics ranging from 1-7 yrs old


OMG this makes me wish I had a Basset in my life! What a precious pup! Talk about expressive and a sweet face  Hounds are the BEST!


----------

